# Finally! A method to move APPS TO SD on S4



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

After much searching, I found a quick and easy way to move apps to your external SD on the Samsung Galaxy S4.

Wrote up a quick blog post with instructions, check it out.

http://www.ecapuano.com/blog/2013/05/13/move-apps-to-sd-card-galaxy-s4/


----------



## Sushibagel (Mar 29, 2012)

skybound5 said:


> After much searching, I found a quick and easy way to move apps to your external SD on the Samsung Galaxy S4.
> 
> Wrote up a quick blog post with instructions, check it out.
> 
> http://www.ecapuano.com/blog/2013/05/13/move-apps-to-sd-card-galaxy-s4/


I saw this on Google+... When you do this are you still able to use your phone storage for some apps or is it going to have to be SD only?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

Hopefully titanium will still work.


----------



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sushibagel said:


> Hopefully titanium will still work.


Titanium actually has its own ability to save BACKUPS in external memory without moving the app itself.. I wish OTHER apps (Spotify, etc) would allow you to store their bulk data on the SD instead of in the apps directory on internal memory.


----------



## gonzlobo (Oct 14, 2011)

skybound5 said:


> Absolutely... You get to choose which apps to move.. All other apps stay on internal memory by default.
> 
> Titanium actually has its own ability to save BACKUPS in external memory without moving the app itself.. I wish OTHER apps (Spotify, etc) would allow you to store their bulk data on the SD instead of in the apps directory on internal memory.


Ah. I thought tibu moved apps to sd. I was mistaken.


----------



## skybound5 (Nov 28, 2011)

This method still working like a charm for anyone who's still considering implementing it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

So if you decided to do a factory reset will the phone wipe the symlinked app/data folders on the SD card?

Or do you have to manually clear them yourself after the reset completes?

And there isn't any way to create the symlink for multiple folders in one step, instead of doing this a folder at a time?

I seem to remember an SD card swap "trick" for the Droid Razr...has anyone looked into that?


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like an official fix from Samsung is on the way...

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57587984-94/samsung-launches-firmware-update-for-galaxy-s4/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=readMore


----------

